# Official Chicago Bulls @ Detroit Pistons 2 pm cst



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs








Bulls are 12-17. Have won 4 of the last 6 games. Bulls are 2-11 on the road. 

Pistons are 11-20. Have lost 8 in a row. They are 8-7 at home. 


CSCH,FSD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pistons stats of interest

91.6 pts a game and give up 95.8

They shoot .437% and *.288*(126-438)%

They give up .466% and .336%

They out rebound their opponents by 2.9 a game. 

Rodney Stuckey 19.0
Richard Hamilton 19.0
Ben Gordon 18.4
Charlie Villanueva 14.0
Will Bynum 12.1

Ben Wallace leads the team in rebounding with 9.60 and in blocks with 1.0

Rodney Stuckey and Will Bynum lead the team in assists with 4.3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls stats of interest

91.5 pts a game. and give up 97.6


They shoot .431% and .313(101-323)%

They give up .444% and .323%

They out rebound their opponents by 1.7 a game

Luol Deng 18.1
Derrick Rose 17.9
John Salmons 13.2
Joakim Noah 10.3
Tyrus Thomas 10.3

Joakim Noah leads the team in rebounding with 12.20 

Tyrus Thomas leads the team in blocks with 2.0

Derrick Rose leads the team in assists with 5.7


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Are that many people really off on New Year's Eve that having afternoon games make sense? I never get it off.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

narek said:


> Are that many people really off on New Year's Eve that having afternoon games make sense? I never get it off.


I'm off, but I'm still a student. 

Then again, I'll still be off when I'm teaching...woohoo!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> I'm off, but I'm still a student.
> 
> Then again, I'll still be off when I'm teaching...woohoo!


Yeah, those teachers get all the holidays off. But then, you have to teach.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I have off, looking forward to a little daytime basketball before my night of revelry


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls 102 Pistons 95

Gordon 12 points 5-13 shooting

Rose 31 points 8 assists 5 rebounds
Noah 16 rebounds
Tyrus 15 points 11 rebounds 3 blocks
Deng 22 points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well Detroit has lost 8 in a row, but this is a road game for the Bulls. We need to win games like this.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have lost 8 straight on the road


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the reverse lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the hook shot!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah misses in close, Gibson rebounds and scores 8-2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, Noah tips it in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince with the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stuckey drives and scores and is fouled

FTA good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace blocks Noah


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wallace is hurt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

7:11 10-7 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson for two in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Jerebko fouls gibson on the rebound attempt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the bank hook


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

stuckey is hurt. Wow so many freak injuries for Detroit!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Now Stuckey is down


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4:38 17-12 Bulls

Noah leads all scorers with 6


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

lol @ Tyrus

He like what you just try Villaneuva? Ima get you!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

C. Villanueva blocks TT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, TT rebounds and is fouled by Wilcox

FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the floater


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT fouls Charlie V


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses TT rebounds, gets fouled

Made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons dunks on the break! 24-14


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Charlie V fouls TT

FTA split the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wilcox blocks Hinrich


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 1. 25-19 Bulls

Both teams are shooting 44%

Gordon 8, Noah, Rose 6

Noah has 5 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons to JJ for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon misses the reverse


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons miss, Hinrich misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince with the drive and dunk


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Tyrus ate Gordon's soul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT blocks Gordon


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:57 27-23 Bulls

Game has gotten sloppy for the Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stuckey cuts the lead to 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas is blocked by Maxiel, Noah for offensive interference


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stuckey ties the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is fouled by Brown

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stuckey blocked by Rose, Rose drives the length of the court, Gordon fouls him

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince steals and scores. Game tied


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the turn around for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rose with the drive, gets fouled by Gordon

2:58 37-33 Bulls

Bulls 42%, Det 41%

Bulls 20 rebounds to 14 Noah has 8!

Rose 10, Stuckey 9.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose fta made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon is fouled by Rose, hand check

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled by Wallace.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the drive and the bank shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Halftime 44-39 Bulls

Bulls 43% Det 38%

Bulls 23-16 in rebounding Noah has 10!

Rose 14, Gordon 10.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince gets fouled By Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose is fouled by Stuckey

Made both fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fouled by Rip

Bulls turn it over


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng blocks Stuckey


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the bank in shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich gets fouled by Rip on the drive


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rip is fouled by Hinrich, his 4th.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the jumper 52-45


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rip is such a ****


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose blocks Stuckey


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses a lay up, Gibson tips it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:57 54-45 Bulls

Bulls 44% Pistons 33%

Noah has 14 rebounds! 

Rose 18, Prince 11, Gordon 10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses Noah gets rebound # 16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores over Rose


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, Noah tips it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT drives is fouled by Gordon

FTA makes them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the drive and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wilcox is fouled by Miller


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:22 60-49 Bulls

Rose has 20


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT is fouled by Wilcox

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons drives, scores and is fouled

FTA made the ft


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon hits the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, Wilcox fouls TT on the rebound attempt

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 3 69-56 bulls

Bulls 44%, Pistons 35%

Rose 22, Gordon 17, Prince 11, Noah, Salmons, Thomas 10
*
Noah 17 rebounds to detroits 23*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons fouls Gordon

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wilcox with the dunk on the break


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> End of 3 69-56 bulls
> 
> Bulls 44%, Pistons 35%
> 
> ...



Does Ben Wallace look embarrassed?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ with the dunk and is fouled

FTA made it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons fouls Gordon


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

BG didn't want to be on that poster


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the dunk on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons makes both fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller with the reverse lay up 83-64


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller to TT for the open dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas on the steal and dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

7:01 87=67 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the floater!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noahs fta splits the pair 90-73


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah gets fouled on the drive

FTA makes them both, Bulls up 14


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled on the lay up attempt

FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stuckey with the lay up to cut it to 10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah to Deng for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah gets fouled

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT gets fouled in the back court

FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win 98-87


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Nice to see the 2 Benedicts go down in flames. Good riddance to both.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

It's amazing to me that the Pistons are this bad. They have talent and a deep bench.


----------

